# Colonoscopy with anal dilation for stricture



## songbird4700 (Aug 10, 2010)

The colonoscopy was performed to evaluate the patient's longstanding Crohn's disease.  An anal stricture was found and dilation was performed with a balloon dilator.  Then the colonoscopy was completed with no other issues and biopsies were collected.

Would 45380 (Colonoscopy with biopsy), and 45905 (Dilation of anal sphincter under anesthesia other than local) be appropriate?  Or would 46604 (Anoscopy, with dilation [eg, balloon, guide wire, bougie]) be the correct choice?  

Having a bit of confusion here.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!!


----------



## capricew (Aug 11, 2010)

songbird4700 said:


> the colonoscopy was performed to evaluate the patient's longstanding crohn's disease.  An anal stricture was found and dilation was performed with a balloon dilator.  Then the colonoscopy was completed with no other issues and biopsies were collected.
> 
> Would 45380 (colonoscopy with biopsy), and 45905 (dilation of anal sphincter under anesthesia other than local) be appropriate?  Or would 46604 (anoscopy, with dilation [eg, balloon, guide wire, bougie]) be the correct choice?
> 
> ...



i would bill 45380 and 45386  (they do not bundle)

caprice --- cpc


----------



## songbird4700 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------

